# RBS 15 Mk. III



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

How good is the RBS 15 Mk. III compared to other missiles in use...?

Heard that the new one, the MK. IV will get a range of 1.000 km.... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npujTiKD6Xw_


----------

